# Got my 100 bucks



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Uncle from up in MO called a few months back. Told me he had given my name to a window company. Windows USA. The salesman camae yesterday. Stayed three hours demonstrating his product.They do ot advertise. Made in USA and have been making windows since '45. :shrug: Price started out for doing our home at $9,500. Then the used car dealer act started. I was amused at how he would throw a price out and we told him we were not ready to purchse at this point. He had a fax machine that would not work all the time and would fax paper work to his office. they would call back and he would talk to them. Then he would want us to talk to them. The last price he threw out was $5,500. One time offer and we again told him maybe in the fall when the dough would be right. He was good. Financing deals were offered and a round of talks about my uncle who lives in a mobile home. Salesman talked down mobile homes and how my uncle is a wise man to have their windows installed twelve years ago. If you buy their product, whitch is very, very good, it is full cost replacement garunteed for life and 50 years after you sell your home. Then as I said they do not advertise so if you give them leads they pay you $100 for each lead, but only if you buy their product. We did not buy at this time cause we were not ready but told hime from the first.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

If they;re like the demonstration, marvelous windows, arent they?


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

The more things change the more they stay the same.


----------

